#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Сахар

## Ostrbor

Всем привет. 
Не нашел подобной темы и вот создал новую. Недавно смотрел ставший известным док фильм "Сахар". Мне понравился, может и вы найдете что-то полезное для себя. 
Описание и небольшой трейлер:
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/923510/

----------

Ometoff (18.03.2016), Ассаджи (18.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Чего-то не понял посыл, как всегда пустышка- простую мысль; вкусным легче пережрать- смотри этикетки- и что углевод любой (кроме клетчатки) превращается в глюкозу и далее при избытке в жир- извращённо подал, растянул и приправил "заговором индустрий" против "простых" людей. А все истины ещё при Советах в журнале "Здоровье" были, и там- же раскладка нужных белков- жиров- углеводов.

----------

Ассаджи (18.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

Протеиновые коктейли и свежевыжатые соки большинству россиян не по карману, так что с этой стороны нам ничего не грозит ).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Чего-то не понял посыл, как всегда пустышка- простую мысль; вкусным легче пережрать- смотри этикетки- и что углевод любой (кроме клетчатки) превращается в глюкозу и далее при избытке в жир- извращённо подал, растянул и приправил "заговором индустрий" против "простых" людей. А все истины ещё при Советах в журнале "Здоровье" были, и там- же раскладка нужных белков- жиров- углеводов.


Что накинулись то на человека? Для Вас, как и для меня это не новость. А кто то об этом первый раз услышит и рассеет своё неведение в отношении своего здоровья. Посыл то правильный у ТС - помочь людям избавиться от неведения. Думаю эта информация обязательно кому то будет полезна.

----------

Joy (14.05.2022)

----------


## Ostrbor

> "заговором индустрий"


Я не думаю, что это заговор. Если вы печете и продаете хлеб, то конечно можно следить за поставщиками и контролировать качество ингредиентов, покупать самую лучшую муку и т.д. А можно, например, использовать вместо слив масла дешевый маргарин и никто не заметит, если есть сахар и соль. Да даже если вы радеете за здоровье детишек и вообще всех добрых людей, то без сахара и соли ваш супер хлеб будет пресноватым. И чтобы угодить клиенту придется его добавить, ведь к этим вкусам все очень привыкли. 

В общем мне кажется, что любой производитель, где только можно будет добавлять соль и сахар. Это позволяет экономить и эти вкусы нужны клиенту.

Я точно знаю, что повара не курят, чтобы не портить вкус. Я знаком с одним, кот-й не есть соленое/сладкое. Возможно по той же причине.

----------


## Дубинин

Вы всё в "одну кучу". 
1. Журналисты "продают себя"- их задача говорить не сахар а "белая смерть", не сильный ветер, а "фиолетовая угроза", и играют на базовых инстинктах.
2. Производители продают очень простой товар, но в условиях переизбытка товара одного сегмента, они вынуждены торговать воздухом: сырок с пальмовым маслом, а рядом  они-же с надписью "без пальмового", и на оба будет спрос, либо протестный, либо у "разведённых на экологию".
3. Биологию вообще мало кто знает.
4. Верят тоннам "британских учёных"- в интернете.
5. Образование! (сахар, пальмовое масло, маргарин- сделанный по технологии последних лет 20, глюконат натрия в применяемых дозах безвредны- это просто еда..)
6.Стресс (лёгкое получение наркотика от сладкого-жирного, для компенсации неумения "отпускать голову"..)
и прочая- прочая..

----------

Ассаджи (20.03.2016), Мяснов (19.03.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Я точно знаю, что повара не курят, чтобы не портить вкус. Я знаком с одним, кот-й не есть соленое/сладкое. Возможно по той же причине.


"Точно"?  
Это только теоретически так должно быть. И да, во Франции раньше курящих поваров в хороший ресторан не брали. Но эти правила работали,  если мне память не изменяет, до середины 20 века. Даже те шеф-повара, которые мне знакомы в Москве - и те курят.  Не хочу фамилии называть - двое из них очень известны. 
Многие из поваров и курят, и пьют, и матом ругаются.  Уж поверьте, отработал многие годы в общепите. До тошноты. "Повар без мата, что борщ без томата"  :Smilie: 
Повара - большие циники. Циничнее только врачи.
Советую посмотреть фильм "Большая жратва"
Всё там - сущая правда!

----------

